# North Carolina



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

100 hives available, based near Greenville NC in Pitt County.


----------



## Beezzzz (Feb 19, 2007)

30 hives available - based in Davie Co., just south of Winston-Salem (middle of the state). PM me....


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Skinner Apiaries

500 hives available after march. Located in Bladen County, can transport. Going rate is 60. Contracts preferred. Contact asap so I can get you locked in. First come first rent... 

910 879 7685
[email protected]


----------



## jgmott (Mar 14, 2010)

Mott farms

400 + hive for pollanation, contracts, hives on pallets , reserve early to before were booked up. serving eastern, NC Call for quote

910 990 0448
[email protected]


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am going to have 20 hives not spoke for here in henderson county nc for the apple bloom in april

Danny mccall 828-692-0232


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

mine are all gone for 2015


----------

